# Harassment Issue



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 19, 2011)

I have a model who is getting harassed. She's quite afraid at the moment and getting stonewalled on how to get help.

She is receiving phone calls from a PRIVATE number on her cell phone, when she's home alone.  AT&T says they cant do anything, to call the police.
The local PD says to get the number which is blocked on the other end.
She can't block PRIVATE numbers as AT&T doesn't have that ability.

What can I tell her to help her out?

Thanks.


----------



## MaxiMe (Aug 19, 2011)

Only thing I can think of is to get a new number.
For a quick fix.


----------



## Carol (Aug 19, 2011)

Non-LE input...

The carrier should be have the capability for a Customer Originated Trace (also called a Malicious Call Trace)   After each malicious call received, if the user activates a star code (usually *57), that will create a log at the telco switch of the number (which may or may not contain valuable data).  The trouble with this is (a) there may be a charge to the subscriber (b) if the AT&T themselves is giving her the runaround for the feature, I have my doubts as to how helpful they will be following up.

AT&T may be able to offer (for an extra charge) anonymous call rejection which will categorically block all anonymous calls.


----------



## Never_A_Reflection (Aug 19, 2011)

Get a new number with a new carrier if Carol's advice doesn't work.


----------



## WC_lun (Aug 19, 2011)

Carol's advice is right on.  It was designed specifically to combat abuse/stalking.  If the AT&T does not want to help, report them to the BBB for not providing services offered and change companies.  The threat of this to a manager should get the help needed if an employee is just being lazy.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 19, 2011)

Carol said:


> Non-LE input...
> 
> The carrier should be have the capability for a Customer Originated Trace (also called a Malicious Call Trace)   After each malicious call received, if the user activates a star code (usually *57), that will create a log at the telco switch of the number (which may or may not contain valuable data).  The trouble with this is (a) there may be a charge to the subscriber (b) if the AT&T themselves is giving her the runaround for the feature, I have my doubts as to how helpful they will be following up.
> 
> AT&T may be able to offer (for an extra charge) anonymous call rejection which will categorically block all anonymous calls.



AT&T states that *57 is not available on wireless, only land lines.


----------



## Carol (Aug 19, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> AT&T states that *57 is not available on wireless, only land lines.



Bastards.  And of course, its a cell phone so she is under contract and can't just switch providers.

I found the AT&T "Annoyance Call Bureau".  I think this is more "what features can we ask you to buy" as opposed to offering any sort of real help.

http://contact.bellsouth.com/acc/

I have a different suggestion that I'll send by PM.


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 19, 2011)

AT&T should be able to work with her on switching her phone number if she's made a police report.  The police should take a report on it if she insists, even if they won't follow up on it at all.  

What are the nature of the calls, Bob?  Stupid pranks?  Just an ex- or never-was who won't leave her alone, or are they threatening beyond being unwanted.  Is she afraid of some sort of assault and stalking?  Especially in the latter cases, she needs to push the issue.  If the police won't take a report, she needs to take it to the supervisor.  Or contact the investigations section directly.  Often, even with a blocked number, the phone company has the information available, and will provide it in response to a subpoena.  

Unfortunately, sometimes a patrol officer just wants to avoid work, and looks for ways to say "not my problem."  I recently had to help a friend of one of our civilian staff with a problem across different state lines, and the police in one state wouldn't touch it until a report was made in my area, but there was really no support for making the report locally since the possible offenses occurred in the other state.  I finally ended up reaching out to someone I know, and saying "hey, can we fix this?"  Nobody was really not doing their job... but they weren't helping, either.


----------



## Archangel M (Aug 19, 2011)

Check this out:

http://www.trapcall.com/


----------



## oaktree (Aug 19, 2011)

Try the app store. Android has a couple you can try.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 19, 2011)

Threats are sexual in nature. Explicit.  I've forwarded her this thread to watch.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Big Don (Aug 19, 2011)

Does she know who it is? Can a few friends pay a visit?


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 19, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Threats are sexual in nature. Explicit.  I've forwarded her this thread to watch.
> 
> Thanks everyone.



Does she have any ideas about who, or how they got her number?  Is it a result of some of her modeling work?  (I kind of suspect a connection, obviously.)

She absolutely needs to press with the local PD to make a report, and to forward it to the investigations unit to follow up, especially if she can't figure out how he got her number.  Bluntly -- there are way, way, way too many public sources that can backtrack from phone to address, or even simply from name.  Making sexually explicit calls borders on stalking behavior, even if it may not match the state code for stalking.  It NEEDS to be investigated.  If the initial responding officer isn't taking her seriously, she needs to speak with a supervisor.  If the supervisor doesn't resolve the problem, move up the chain.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 19, 2011)

I don't know more that I posted unfortunately. I gather there are suspicions but nothing confirmed.


----------

